# Photobucket - Part 235417653416275



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it just me, or it is now taking for freaking ever to upload anything? It might be my PC for some reason because I don't seem to have that problem when I upload from my phone...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

It's so they have plenty of time to advertise stuff you dont want to you!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I've been having up to 5 minutos of waiting until the thing uploads...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm having the same problems doc ive tried it at various times of the day. Even different search engines and its still poor and editing is a ridiculous wait. If only I gambled the advertising would be perfect


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No probs here....still uploading in a couple of seconds....but all my pics are very small....only 1 mp.....saves space and time. As for the ads.....just download AdBlocker (it's free) and no more ad popups on any site you visit.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

My pictures are also 1MP or even smaller than that... I think it might have something to do with my machine, as I mentioned, when I upload through the phone it's a couple of seconds process also.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Uploads fine for me but the ads are getting on my t!ts.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Use Roger's solution... I keep having problems with it, now it's not even just the upload thing. Sometimes it takes forever to get into "my bucket" or "my library" or whatever it is, and moving from page to page, about half won't load the pictures. I have to refresh it a couple of times. This on my crappy PC running win7 and chrome. It's a very random problem also. I sometimes have problems with my wifi board that disconnects, so maybe it has something to do with that.

No problems whatsoever on Android and Opera browser, or using the droid app, so I think that means it's a problem with my machine and something that PB doesn't like about the way it runs.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

spaceslug said:


> Uploads fine for me but the ads are getting on my t!ts.


Here you go mate...https://adblockplus.org/

It's free.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> spaceslug said:
> 
> 
> > Uploads fine for me but the ads are getting on my t!ts.
> ...


Thanks Rog. Not convinced that'll work properly but I'll give it a go and let you know.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, it works fine!


----------

